#     -  Ports  and Sea Routes >     - Sea Routes >     (International Ports) >  Puerto Ventanas (Chile)

## twilight

Καλησπέρα σας.

Μερικοί γνωρίζουν ότι φεύγω για το πρώτο μου μπάρκο ως Ανθυποπλοίαρχος αύριο Κυριακή του Πάσχα και ήθελα να σας παρουσιάσω το λιμάνι στο οποίο θα πάω.

Ονομάζεται (Las) Puerto Ventanas και βρίσκεται στην Χιλή 35 χλμ βόρεια της πόλης Valparaiso και 130 χλμ περίπου της πρωτεύουσας της Χιλής Santiago 

Απευθύνεται κυρίως σε εμπορικά φορτηγά (χύδην-ξηρό φορτίο) πλοία
Δείτε σχηματική παράστασή του εδώ
Η αρχική σελίδα του λιμανιού για όσους θέλουν να μάθουν περισσότερα εδώ

Το πλοίο στο οποίο θα πάω ονομάζεται Poseidon

----------


## Morgan

-

----------


## twilight

Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Η προσοχή είναι πολύ σημαντικός παράγοντας.

Safety first, no smoking and watch your step!

----------

...
9             ...

----------


## Leo

,         .  Las Ventantas ( )      ....         ...      .

----------

